# What type ??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

What type of bottom feeder or catfish would you reccomend for a tank with American cichlids?? Im not real sure what cichlids Im gonna get yet -Im leaning towards keyholes if I can find them.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Cory's seem to be the most peacful and fun to have in America based cichlid tanks IMHO. They do a great clean up job on leftovers, but won't do much for alge. I like Otocinclus for cleaning up the greenstuff personally.

Cory info:
http://www.corydorasworld.com/

Oto info!
http://www.otocinclus.com/


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

The ottos might get eaten by other cichlid, but not keyholes. Cory cats would be good. How big is the tank?Spotted and striped rapheals will eat off the bottom too, but not as often as cories.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

my tank is a 55 gal. Im going tomorrow to see what I can find.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

A school of 6 cories would do great in a 55.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

what about a bristlenose catfish there very peaceful and do a great job of cleaning but i'm not to sure if they get on with cichilids


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i would definitely get a school of cories and get a pleco for algae duty...thats what one of my buddies just did in his tank...the only bad part is that his cichlids are big and his plecos are so small they hide all day...


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I know a few folk who keep bristly's in their cichlid tanks. They don't see much of them as the cichlids tend to defend the bristly's own territory against them so as a consequence the bristly's spend a lot of time hiding!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We've had a bushynose with our cichlids and have seen no problems. And if you plan on having keyholes, a bushynose should be just fine.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

of course then theres the pictus for food clean up theyll eat till they cant eat anymore


----------

